# Does anyone have a unique name



## Kammmmay

I have been playing with some middle names and some of them are QUITE unique. My name is pretty uncommon (Kami) and I have always liked having a name that nobody else did, at least not around here. We are going with Kassandra as a first name, which isnt too uncommon, but we would like to do something really different for a middle name.

For those of you with unique names, what is the name and have you liked it or hated it? Did you ever get made fun of or did you think it was cool to have something so different?


----------



## airbear

My name is Ariel. I loved having a unique name! I'm definitely going to go for a unique name for my little one:) I did get a lot of comments about the little mermaid, but I find myself telling people my name is Ariel like the little mermaid. Gives them something to remember my name by and helps them not think its too crazy. My sisters name is Zoey which is fairly unique here and I love it. If it wasn't her name, I might use it for my little one!


----------



## Nixie

I have a few friends names that are coming to mind ;) As you can see they are from quite a few cultural backgrounds. Hope they help ;)

Benita
Bianca
Stacey
Riley
Aimee
Emilia
Emmellie
Antoinette
Lovisa
Fabiola
Juliana
Johana
Alina
Yves
Jutta 
Carly
Dervilla
Arleta
Karina


----------



## izzys_girl

my nieces middle name is willow. i wish it was her first, i love it! i'm using jasper for our son, due in april. but for a girl, i wanted kielan or kiona jo gretchen, we had settled on kiona...


----------



## Kammmmay

My husband and I decided on the first name Kassandra. He really likes Kassandra Panda and its definitely grown on me. Our daughter will be half asian, half white, so it kinda fits. I like that its so unique and fun, but im afraid its too different


----------



## Fets83

My daughters name is Alaska.


----------



## Fets83

izzys_girl said:


> my nieces middle name is willow. i wish it was her first, i love it! i'm using jasper for our son, due in april. but for a girl, i wanted kielan or kiona jo gretchen, we had settled on kiona...

My husband and daughters last name is kielan. I never have heard or thought of it as a girls name. I like it. Very pretty


----------



## Marzipan_girl

My name is Yasmin, which for a white, English girl growing up in a catholic school was very unusual! I used to hate it, because nasty kids would be like "what kinda name is YASMIN?!" 
It's from Iran, and my mum really liked alot of the culture over there and thought the name was beautiful. My brother got a much more Christian name--Christopher! I always felt resentful untill my teens when I started to like the unusualness.
My son has an unusual name too. Rory Fox Power! (Power is his surname, Fox we just made up!)


----------



## M&S+Bump

My name is in no way unique, and is the standard spelling back in Finland, but obviously not the usual over here - Saara. I won't even get started on my surname lol.

It is a major pain in the backside. I wouldn't go so far as to say I hate it, but it does cause problems in day to day life, and especially so when I was younger - everything always had to be sent back from driving license etc because nobody ever spelled the name right even if it had been dictated to them letter by letter. Even now, my Tesco baby club stuff addresses me as 'Sarah' when the application was filled in online! My other half and best friend find it funny though when they get told 'oh by the way, did you notice you've spelled her name wrong?' - eer, no, they didn't.

Things like Willow and Ariel are lovely, unique things which are easy to spell - if you want an unusual name I think that's the way to go. From my experience I would steer clear of 'unique' spellings of commonly used names - most of the time it just looks like the parents couldn't spell :rofl: and it's a definite hassle.

We went for a nice traditional name for baby boy - he's already lumbered with a difficult enough surname from M's side so a difficult first name would have just been cruel!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Some unique names of family/friends:

Wendy
Nova
Kierra
Tamara
Cari
Campbell

Cooper
Hurley
Elias
Levi


----------



## Kammmmay

M&S+Bump said:


> Things like Willow and Ariel are lovely, unique things which are easy to spell - if you want an unusual name I think that's the way to go. From my experience I would steer clear of 'unique' spellings of commonly used names - most of the time it just looks like the parents couldn't spell :rofl: and it's a definite hassle.
> !

Im definitely not going with a unique spelling. People have a hard enough time spelling my name and its Kami, so i hear you on that front. Plus she will have a somewhat common first name, so she shouldnt have any problems there.


----------



## joaalam1

mia-sophia i know mia is quite common now but mia-sophia isnt and thats my baby girls name


----------



## henrysmumkaz

My name is Kazia (pronounced Kay zee ahh).

Its been a curse, mostly. People pronounce it incorrectly - Kaz ear. Which is fair enough because thats how it LOOKS like it should be said. So I've had to spend my whole life (and will continue to do so) having to spell my name out to people and/or correct them when they say it wrong.

On a more positive note, I'm glad I've not got a common name. Just wish mine was spelt how its pronounced!


----------



## Risstron

I always thought my name was fairly unique. I've only met one other person here named Iris. I hated it as a kid because it was unique and obviously we all want to fit in as kids. I love my name now as it suits me well :)


----------



## CeeCee2010

My name is Cerys which is quite popular in Wales but I live in Hampshire and before that Wiltshire (originally from Wales though). I've not met another Cerys in my lifetime and I love the uniqueness of my name :) pronounced Keh-Riss :)


----------



## rainbowgroove

CeeCee2010 said:


> My name is Cerys which is quite popular in Wales but I live in Hampshire and before that Wiltshire (originally from Wales though). I've not met another Cerys in my lifetime and I love the uniqueness of my name :) pronounced Keh-Riss :)

I'm the same with my name - Ceri. Not so unusual in Wales, but mostly unheard of in Surrey where I grew up ;) It's pronounced Kerry.

My daughter is Romany, we've not met another one yet.


----------



## CeeCee2010

rainbowgroove said:


> CeeCee2010 said:
> 
> 
> My name is Cerys which is quite popular in Wales but I live in Hampshire and before that Wiltshire (originally from Wales though). I've not met another Cerys in my lifetime and I love the uniqueness of my name :) pronounced Keh-Riss :)
> 
> I'm the same with my name - Ceri. Not so unusual in Wales, but mostly unheard of in Surrey where I grew up ;) It's pronounced Kerry.
> 
> My daughter is Romany, we've not met another one yet.Click to expand...

It's lovely having such a unique name isn't it? I ADORE your daughters name! I want something as unique for my bubba but so far can't think of anything that either sticks or the DH likes too! X


----------



## cowboys angel

My first name is quite common actually, Katie, but my full first name is spelled a little strangely, it got some comments from teachers through the years, Katheryn. 

My OH and I chose a unique name for our little princess though, Lyla.


----------



## NaturalMomma

My ds2's name is Liev (pronounced Lee Ehv). It's faily common in Russia where the name is from, but not common at all in USA. I love the name! 

And I'm with you on the common name, my name is Jennifer, and I also had a common surname so I knew more than one Jennifer with the last name.


----------



## TandJ

I wanted a unique name too, so I named my daughter Diona Nadine, pronounced Dee-on-uh


----------



## Lea8198

My daughter is Cora and I have never met another one yet.


----------



## cowboys angel

*raises hand* I know someone named Cora....lol


----------



## Kammmmay

Thanks ladies. Right now we like Kassandra Bailey, but we are really hoping we can find a more unique middle name. 

I had a Cora in my sorority, but shes the only one I've met so far. Its a beautiful name.


----------



## mom22boys

I named my son Briar Weston and I love the name! I never get tired of hearing the name.


----------



## LaraJJ

My name is Lara, which is pretty uncommon. I know a lot of Laura's but have only ever met 1 or 2 other Lara's.

My parent's named me after the character in the book/film Dr Zhivago, but now most people recognise it as being from Lara Croft Tomb Raider!!

But I have always loved my name, and get so many comments about how pretty it is.

If we have a girl we are going to call her Lyla, which is quite similar to my name but different enough I think.

I love the name Bailey too, but prefer it spelt Bayley :)


----------



## cowboys angel

Haha yay! My LO won't be the only Lyla in her generation! Her name is to be Lyla Elizabeth.

And I love the name Lara, it's very pretty.


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks hun :)

We're gonna have Lyla Faith :)


----------



## rolocully

me and my DH spent ages trying to find an unusual name for our boy, finally deciding on Lincoln. However, when he was born he just didnt suit it so we called him Angus, he just looked like a chubby little scottish boy!!


----------



## Lover

Charis/Karis is quite unusual, I've only met one of each spelling before.


----------



## Deli

My first four children have really traditional English names. I named my fifth child Thalia (pronounced Tar-lee-ar) and her middle name is Fleur. I have no idea why I chose it other than its meaning (it's Greek and means "to blossom"). I still love it but she's just started reception class and she's struggling to grasp that it's not spelt as it sounds! 

My sixth baby is six months old and his name is Herbie Jude. I love it. I don't love other people's reactions to it (some people have no manners and just give you their opinion lol). I would say if you are going to give your child an unusual name, be prepared for the ignorance of others and their unwelcome opinions haha!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Deli said:


> My first four children have really traditional English names. I named my fifth child Thalia (pronounced Tar-lee-ar) and her middle name is Fleur. I have no idea why I chose it other than its meaning (it's Greek and means "to blossom"). I still love it but she's just started reception class and she's struggling to grasp that it's not spelt as it sounds!
> 
> My sixth baby is six months old and his name is Herbie Jude. I love it. I don't love other people's reactions to it (some people have no manners and just give you their opinion lol). I would say if you are going to give your child an unusual name, be prepared for the ignorance of others and their unwelcome opinions haha!

I LOVE Herbie!!


----------



## cowboys angel

vroom vroom herbie! haha


----------



## BeesBella

My name is Jos-Elizabeth and I have never met anyone with that name. My sisters name is Remy which I think is also quite uncommon and pretty.


----------



## izzys_girl

Fets83 said:


> izzys_girl said:
> 
> 
> my nieces middle name is willow. i wish it was her first, i love it! i'm using jasper for our son, due in april. but for a girl, i wanted kielan or kiona jo gretchen, we had settled on kiona...
> 
> My husband and daughters last name is kielan. I never have heard or thought of it as a girls name. I like it. Very prettyClick to expand...




BeesBella said:


> My name is Jos-Elizabeth and I have never met anyone with that name. My sisters name is Remy which I think is also quite uncommon and pretty.

i like keilan.. i only know of one other person, but i think i've heard a few.. but it's not real big here. 

i like remy! i always thought maybe remington for a boy, but remy would be cuter for a girl. i like it.


----------



## Terrilea

Everyone comments on my name being unusual (terrilea) people always say they've never met anyone with my name before. One thing about my name is i HATE people shortening it to Terri and also people always spell or pronounce my name wrong! xx


----------



## Deli

henrysmumkaz said:


> Deli said:
> 
> 
> My first four children have really traditional English names. I named my fifth child Thalia (pronounced Tar-lee-ar) and her middle name is Fleur. I have no idea why I chose it other than its meaning (it's Greek and means "to blossom"). I still love it but she's just started reception class and she's struggling to grasp that it's not spelt as it sounds!
> 
> My sixth baby is six months old and his name is Herbie Jude. I love it. I don't love other people's reactions to it (some people have no manners and just give you their opinion lol). I would say if you are going to give your child an unusual name, be prepared for the ignorance of others and their unwelcome opinions haha!
> 
> I LOVE Herbie!!Click to expand...

Thank you, so do I lol! I had one boy then four girls before he was born and Herbie has been on ice in case we had a boy for the last ten years!!


----------



## lily123

My name is not especially unique, my daughters is i would say, she's called Esmee (pronounced Es-mee NOT Es-may :haha:) I've never heard of anyone else called it :)

Also i have cousins called Karys (Kah-riss) Ylannda (Al-and-ah) Annaleise (Anna-leese) and Shiloh (Shy-Low) and i think their names are great! never heard anything like them before!
My sister is Ismene (Is-man-ay) which is also quite unusual :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## TigerLady

.


----------



## skunkpixie

My name "Xanthe" is quite unique. My daughter "Gaia" also has an uncommon name and now we are trying to come up with an unusual name for our new pink bump x


----------



## sara1786

my name is Sara (which is extremely common) but I know someone named Tuesday & she LOVES how unique her name is


----------



## Braven05

My name is Damara - which is greek for gentle girl. My mom got it out of a book she was reading when she was pregnant with me. I hated it for the longest time. Now its just me...I enjoy having a unique name and my child will have a unique name as well.


----------



## caleblake

The most unusual/unique names Ie heard for girls is

Talia
Dixie
Corynn
Elora

My best friends is called Cassandra Evelyn

Hope you get a name you both like xxx


----------



## Ball_in_a_cup

I love the first name (lol) She'll always have to say "Kassandra with a K" when needed but it's an awesome name!


----------



## talynmaof7

I LOVE unique names but I don't have one...Tamra. Its not spelt regularly but that was just a nuisance growing up and still is because most of us are spelt Tamara. Mine is said Tam-ruh, though not Ta-mare-uh or Tuh-MAR=uh.

I gave mine more unique names I think, not all of them are as different as I would like, i do have ONE -aiden sounding name, hubby insisted 

Killian Sebastian
Asliea (Az-lay-uh) Jonlie (shjon-lee)
Zaden Donivan Joe
Maddox Alexzander
Valekyrie Marilyn Michelle
Ozzie Lawrence
Ricky Timothy Thomas (our angel)

and right now I am expecting a daughter in July and some names on my list are
Saylim
Caremie
Lexsade
Evellia
Magnolia
Magdalyn
Tayomie


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My name is Ysatis (The Y & I are like the I in Lisa.. - Eesa-tees), it means 10,000 women in 1. My sister's name is Tiana, it means Princess in greek I think.. & my niece's name is Phoenix.. All of our names are unusual! ;)


----------



## Skylark

I like the name Zander and almost named my son it but ended up going with Logan Evan instead... Now of course we know three Logans his very age!


----------



## Skylark

Next time I'm sticking with unique!


----------



## KaceysMummy

I never knew anyone with the same name as me growing up - Courtney - and was the first baby girl to be named that where I stay, but its quite popular now.
My sisters are Cally (becoming more popular now too) and Cairn (Scottish, and never pronounced right :haha:)
My friends called Elkie which I thinks unusual too.

xx


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

LaraJJ said:


> My name is Lara, which is pretty uncommon. I know a lot of Laura's but have only ever met 1 or 2 other Lara's.
> 
> My parent's named me after the character in the book/film Dr Zhivago, but now most people recognise it as being from Lara Croft Tomb Raider!!
> 
> But I have always loved my name, and get so many comments about how pretty it is.
> 
> If we have a girl we are going to call her Lyla, which is quite similar to my name but different enough I think.
> 
> I love the name Bailey too, but prefer it spelt Bayley :)

Im lara too lol, and am also named after the book Dr Zhivago :) My son is Noah, which before I had him I thought was very unusual as had never ever met anyone called Noah, then after I had him I met like a million of them :( x x x


----------



## willyandcourt

Before we lost our first, we picked out a girl's name of Diana Lyn (not very unique)... If this one is a girl, we like the name Bristol Giuliana (more unique).


----------



## willyandcourt

FloridaGirl21 said:


> My name is Ysatis (The Y & I are like the I in Lisa.. - Eesa-tees), it means 10,000 women in 1. My sister's name is Tiana, it means Princess in greek I think.. & my niece's name is Phoenix.. All of our names are unusual! ;)

 I love these names!!! They are very unique!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks! if we end up having a babygirl, (whenever we get our BFP) I want to name her Willow Isabella.. I've heard WIllow a lot more since joining BnB, but I absolutely love that name & it isn't common where I'm at, and then Isabella because it just reminds me of my name (Isa & Ysa), plus it's beautiful..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

willyandcourt said:


> Before we lost our first, we picked out a girl's name of Diana Lyn (not very unique)... If this one is a girl, we like the name Bristol Giuliana (more unique).

Sorry for your loss :hugs: We lost our baby also, it was in June of 2010.. Bristol Guiliana is a very pretty name.. :flower:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

My (male)friends middle name is Dallas which I thought was nice and different :)


----------



## LaraJJ

Lara+sam+bump said:


> LaraJJ said:
> 
> 
> My name is Lara, which is pretty uncommon. I know a lot of Laura's but have only ever met 1 or 2 other Lara's.
> 
> My parent's named me after the character in the book/film Dr Zhivago, but now most people recognise it as being from Lara Croft Tomb Raider!!
> 
> But I have always loved my name, and get so many comments about how pretty it is.
> 
> If we have a girl we are going to call her Lyla, which is quite similar to my name but different enough I think.
> 
> I love the name Bailey too, but prefer it spelt Bayley :)
> 
> Im lara too lol, and am also named after the book Dr Zhivago :) My son is Noah, which before I had him I thought was very unusual as had never ever met anyone called Noah, then after I had him I met like a million of them :( x x xClick to expand...



Hi Lara :hi:

Nice to meet another one :thumbup: 

And how funny, but if we have a boy this little one is gonna be called Noah!!

I guess we Lara's have good taste hey?!! I am a littl worried that Noah is becoming more common now, but I personally don't know any round here. What is his middle name? We are thinking Noah Samuel James :happydance:


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

LaraJJ said:


> Lara+sam+bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaraJJ said:
> 
> 
> My name is Lara, which is pretty uncommon. I know a lot of Laura's but have only ever met 1 or 2 other Lara's.
> 
> My parent's named me after the character in the book/film Dr Zhivago, but now most people recognise it as being from Lara Croft Tomb Raider!!
> 
> But I have always loved my name, and get so many comments about how pretty it is.
> 
> If we have a girl we are going to call her Lyla, which is quite similar to my name but different enough I think.
> 
> I love the name Bailey too, but prefer it spelt Bayley :)
> 
> Im lara too lol, and am also named after the book Dr Zhivago :) My son is Noah, which before I had him I thought was very unusual as had never ever met anyone called Noah, then after I had him I met like a million of them :( x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lara :hi:
> 
> Nice to meet another one :thumbup:
> 
> And how funny, but if we have a boy this little one is gonna be called Noah!!
> 
> I guess we Lara's have good taste hey?!! I am a littl worried that Noah is becoming more common now, but I personally don't know any round here. What is his middle name? We are thinking Noah Samuel James :happydance:Click to expand...

MADNESS!!!!!!! Noah has two middle names but his full name is :

NOAH SAMUEL ERIC

oh and my OH's name is Samuel James, hence Noah's name lol xxx


----------



## confuseme

i want to name my daughter Chesha Dawn :) its different :) and my friend wants to name her daughter BlyssLynn Rose


----------



## sequeena

Our little boys name is Thomas Emlyn. Emlyn hasn't been used (popularly at least) for probably 80 years.


----------



## Armywife

First of all, if i'd been having a boy he would have been Herbie! I LOVE that name! 

My name is Kerri, common name but forever correcting people on the spelling. My dd is Poppy and if i had my way this baby would be either Clementine or Aurora but hubby thinks they are too unusual :nope:


----------



## candyfloss

I'm friends with a girl called Enzi, love that name!


----------



## LaraJJ

Lara+sam+bump said:


> LaraJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lara+sam+bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaraJJ said:
> 
> 
> My name is Lara, which is pretty uncommon. I know a lot of Laura's but have only ever met 1 or 2 other Lara's.
> 
> My parent's named me after the character in the book/film Dr Zhivago, but now most people recognise it as being from Lara Croft Tomb Raider!!
> 
> But I have always loved my name, and get so many comments about how pretty it is.
> 
> If we have a girl we are going to call her Lyla, which is quite similar to my name but different enough I think.
> 
> I love the name Bailey too, but prefer it spelt Bayley :)
> 
> Im lara too lol, and am also named after the book Dr Zhivago :) My son is Noah, which before I had him I thought was very unusual as had never ever met anyone called Noah, then after I had him I met like a million of them :( x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lara :hi:
> 
> Nice to meet another one :thumbup:
> 
> And how funny, but if we have a boy this little one is gonna be called Noah!!
> 
> I guess we Lara's have good taste hey?!! I am a littl worried that Noah is becoming more common now, but I personally don't know any round here. What is his middle name? We are thinking Noah Samuel James :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> MADNESS!!!!!!! Noah has two middle names but his full name is :
> 
> NOAH SAMUEL ERIC
> 
> oh and my OH's name is Samuel James, hence Noah's name lol xxxClick to expand...


Oh my goodness - that is weird, what a crazy coincidence!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ShelbyLynn

My name is Shelby Lynn, which is pretty common here. My sisters have common names, too: Danielle and Melissa. However, I do know a girl named Tuesday and a girl that goes to school with my nephew (he's eleven) is named Heart. One of my friends is Chantal. I don't know how common it is, but I haven't heard of many other people with that name. :flower:


----------



## Cilla

My name is Priscilla and I hated it growing up. I used to get teased about it as a kid. I'm indifferent about it now but usually just get everyone to call me Cilla.

I want to give my children unique names but I'll probably just stick to uncommon names in my area. I want to call my girls either Sophia or Gabriella. My partner wants Ellie but I feel that's more of a nickname.

I wanted to call a girl Isabella but her surname will be Cullen so I think that's a no go ;_;

I love the name Enzi :D


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Oh, I also have a friend that just had a baby girl named Tatum Emery. :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

My LOs name isnt unique, Just unusual as its usually used for a boy, And i dont think iv come across someone witht he same name ever:
Amari :flower:


----------



## chuck

I wouldnt say my name is unusual but the combination is 

Charlotteanne

...yes all one word no space and no flipping hyphen!!! Even my passport is wrong they always take the liberty of putting a space in between charlotte and anne grrrrrr.


----------



## dhartley

Addison 

Going to call my so far 10 day overdue pink bundle of fun either Addison Grace or Addison Lexi


----------



## whit.

.


----------



## KaceysMummy

I have an auntie called Relland - which I thinks unusual.
And I also have an uncle and cousin called Con - just Con not short for anything - runs in the family, but people never believe its his real name.
x


----------



## cowboys angel

Before we knew LO was a girl, our 'boy name' was Terrance David, after OH. Terrance isn't unique per se, but it's not popular.

LO's name is already chosen, as I posted before, but if we have another I think I will name her Tara Scarlett. Tara is my mom's name (speaking of unique names, her name is Tarasonia).

My sis and I have more common names, but with unique spellings. That wasn't done to be annoying, it's just more a German spelling, or so I suppose. I was raised in a more German community. Katheryn, and Alana (said a-lay-na)


----------



## letia659

my first name is very unusual Letia (lee-ta) it gets pronounced all different ways and well I really dont like it much but I go by my middle name Candice :)

my sons name is Zander but its climbing the charts in popularity every year and since naming him that I have came across so many with his name or babies being named it


----------



## summerbaby11

I have a common name..Amy...But I have a few cousins with unigue names...Cohen and Rex. And a few uncles with unigue names...Pearl, Punk, and Woodsen!!

My LO will be names Maximilian Phillip (first name I do not hear too often, middle names is OH middle name)


----------



## rainbowgroove

Cilla said:


> I want to call my girls either Sophia or Gabriella. My partner wants Ellie but I feel that's more of a nickname.
> 
> I wanted to call a girl Isabella but her surname will be Cullen so I think that's a no go ;_;

LOL my first daughter is Gabriella and my 2nd daughter's middle names are Isabella Sophia! :haha:


----------



## BabeeAngel

My family is quite full of original names lol
I'm Twyla, my sister is Starr. I have half sisters who are Melody and Mary-lou. My mom's name is Reinna.
I hated my name growin up, but i'm ok with it now.


----------



## Missy_xx

I love the name Saskia. I also like Xaya (pronounced Zaya) x


----------



## Veryv

I have an unusual name that I never heard until recently, Kyndle. I loved having a name no one else had and wanted to give my baby a unique name.. I had wanted to name my baby girl Kamilla or Camilla but OH hated it :(


----------



## Nyn

I love Willow, Saskia and Kiona.. great suggestions! 

I also love Wren for a girl, but it doesn't go well in French so it's out for us :(


----------



## ShireLass

My parents went with fairly common names with uncommon spellings - I'm Kerri Lianne

The registrar told my dad he couldn't spell! :haha:


----------



## Emmerella

My daughters are India Melodie , Heavenly-blu Angel, Meadow Blossom and Peaches Meadow. I love my choice of names but I know most people think im barmy :happydance:


----------



## Charlie189

My name isn't too unusual - Jay, but i'm forever getting people making comments about it being a boys name or saying 'jane' or 'jade' 

My sisters names are : Louarna (pronounced lou-are-nah) Demi and Shiralee (cher-a-lee)

I think i want quite a simple name for my baby.


----------



## ShireLass

lily123 said:


> My name is not especially unique, my daughters is i would say, she's called Esmee (pronounced Es-mee NOT Es-may :haha:) I've never heard of anyone else called it :)

Esmee is my top girl name! :thumbup: But spelt Esme, so I'm not sure which pronunciation people would choose. I love it because of Esmeralda Weatherwax in Terry Pratchett books, although I wouldn't use the full version.


----------



## 8kidslater

Edit


----------



## CeeDee

I don't have an unusual name ,but the spelling is different- Christel.


----------



## Feb4th2011

I really Love the name Olive Adriel Lynn:)


----------



## Britta

My name is Gwyneth Catherine. It's pretty unusual and I've never knowingly met anyone with that name. All my life I've constantly been asked how to spell it, and I've had lots of weird spellings, Quinnif, Gwenyth, Gwenneth amongst others. At least my mum didin't name me Gwynedd, that would have confused a lot of people.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

My daughter has a unique spelling..... Mayze, pronounced as Maisy


----------



## flumpsmummy

my sister is called Taome (tee-o-mee)

it means.......
T - the 
A - apple
O - of
M - my
E - eye


----------



## mamamay

flumpsmummy said:


> my sister is called Taome (tee-o-mee)
> 
> it means.......
> T - the
> A - apple
> O - of
> M - my
> E - eye

Thats so cute!


----------



## JJo777

ShireLass said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> My name is not especially unique, my daughters is i would say, she's called Esmee (pronounced Es-mee NOT Es-may :haha:) I've never heard of anyone else called it :)
> 
> Esmee is my top girl name! :thumbup: But spelt Esme, so I'm not sure which pronunciation people would choose. I love it because of Esmeralda Weatherwax in Terry Pratchett books, although I wouldn't use the full version.Click to expand...

LOVE the name Esme!! Unfortunately DH doesn't so it's off my list.


----------



## jennybobenny

My name is both popular and unusual. Popular because there's a million Jen's, Jenny's and Jennifer's around, but unusual because Jenny is not short for Jennifer. I hate that it's popular and I hate that I have to correct people all the time when they call me Jennifer. :wacko:

10 years ago I fell in love with the name Grayson for a boy, but now it's becoming too popular so it's back to the drawing board. Thinking Egan or Jensen (I wanted Jensen for a girl but worry she'll be nicknamed Jen or Jenny).

For a girl I love Faren (like Karen but with an F) but my mom doesn't like it. It's not out of the running because of that though, but I'm still open to other options. Love Carys too.


----------



## weenireeni

My name is pretty uncommon round here, i'm Marina

if we hav a girl i'm thinking poppy as its quirky and not v common, but if i was allowed unusual names i love romy and romia!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My new baby cousin is called Indigo Grace :)


----------



## lil bear

My lil guy's going to be called Sirius-James Peter, when he makes his apperance :baby:

It was my ex's choice :shrug:, he chose for a boy and I chose for a girl (Mary-Ann May). I do actually really like it :happydance:, even if I do get stick from some of my friends about it :dohh:


----------



## Snufflebump

lily123 said:


> My name is not especially unique, my daughters is i would say, she's called Esmee (pronounced Es-mee NOT Es-may :haha:) I've never heard of anyone else called it :)
> 
> Also i have cousins called Karys (Kah-riss) Ylannda (Al-and-ah) Annaleise (Anna-leese) and Shiloh (Shy-Low) and i think their names are great! never heard anything like them before!
> My sister is Ismene (Is-man-ay) which is also quite unusual :thumbup: xxxx


My daughter is called Esmee Grace, pronounced the same :) ive never met anyone with same name either x


----------



## xhannahxbanan

my daughter is called Peyton Olivia Marie :) I think its a beautiful name and different im struggling with names now though lol


----------



## MissyBee

My first and middle name are pretty unusual. My name is Brea Vicenta. My first name is pronounced Bray-uh though, it's not short for anything. I was named after the city I was born in. And my middle name is just my great grandmas first name, my family is Spaniard. I love my name, wouldn't change it. But I did hate it as a kid, because everyone else had normal names. I wanted one too I guess, lol.


----------



## rolocully

My sister name is a nickname that my mums dad had for her when she was little. It is Feeoni and it is pronounced just as it is spelled Fee-o-ni. We are from Scotland but I have never heard of another anywhere I suppose cos it is made up but she is always getting asked where its from


----------



## mztova

My name is Tova and its is quite unusual...it means "good".
I love having an unusual name....
Not sure what name we will use...
We love Ruby, and for a boy Grayson.....or Edwin....
Such a hard decision!!
Tova


----------



## aliyah_112

my names Aliyah, and my daughters Saskia which are both quite unique i think! I've never met another Aliyah or Saskia I don't think! :haha: xx


----------

